# Sticky  Member Announcement



## Tait

To Our Incredible Members:

Today marks a special day for Coffee Forums. In a short time, we will be announcing to the Coffee Forums community a change in the site ownership company structure. As of 4th November 2021, the Coffee Forums will be owned and operated by the good folks at VerticalScope. We will continue to run Coffee Forums as it's always run, and we'll try and be innovative in delivering high-quality content and a great forum community experience as it always has been since its founding.

Other than some new admins doing the behind the scenes work, and some very necessary software updates, very little else will change.

We are all incredibly excited about this new direction as it will allow us to focus on what we do best, which is content and community; while securing the community with a world-class organisation that excels in running forums and keeping its platforms safe, secure, and stable.

If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to let us know.

Yours Sincerely

Coffee Forums Admins

Thanks


----------



## Admin

Hello everyone!

On behalf of the Community Management team, we'd like to offer you the warmest of welcomes to the VerticalScope family of forums! Our team helps manage the site administration and maintenance duties of keeping CoffeeForums.co.uk operational, and we wanted to take the opportunity to not only say hello, but also to share a little bit about what to expect.

*Who Are We?*

VerticalScope is a network of forum communities around the internet. The community management staff on our team help make the work of the forum moderators and administrators easier.

*What Do We Do?*

Community means a great deal to us - we're all community people, and so continuity and stability are our primary aim. We bring reliability, support, and the infrastructure required to ensure that this community will be able to thrive for many years to come. It is our goal to work with the volunteer moderators/administrators to provide the resources required to increase reach, attract new members, increase engagement, and better the community experience overall.

*What Will Change?*

From a cultural side, next to nothing, you will eventually see our TOS and Privacy Policies in place but you'll find they're the same as you already work with. From a technical standpoint in the coming months you will see some necessary software updates and a change in the look and feel as we have a platform we've built up that should improve performance. Apart from that you'll now have access to better resources as well as community management staff for support and forum-related technical issues. Community is the focus here, and we know that the members of every forum work to keep things going awesomely. You're a huge part of that success, and we're here to ensure that the lights stay on, upkeep is tended to, and the infrastructure gets the attention it needs.

If you have any questions, ask away!

We're looking forward to working with the members, mods and admins here, and we're incredibly happy to be with you.

Warm Regards,

The VerticalScope Community Team


----------



## DavecUK

As this area is for announcements only and read only for members, please reply *here*


----------

